# Battery amp-hour, watt-hour and C rating tutorial



## Alex



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan

Thanks @Alex, it should be a sticky for anyone who wants to know something about batteries and the relevant calculations.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

johan said:


> Thanks @Alex, it should be a sticky for anyone who wants to know something about batteries and the relevant calculations.



I'm glad it met with your approval, because I am a little clueless myself


----------



## johan

Rethinking the subject @Alex, it should be a must watch for all mechanical vapers - after all, how can you use something if you don't know how it works and/or how to calculate same ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

